# DVD drive won't recognize blank media



## shanikf (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,
So I have a Lite-On LH-20a1h DVD Multi drive ( DVD, and CD read/write/rewrite.) It should be noted that this is on the family computer, and I have been at college since September. Prior to leaving the drive worked perfectly. When I came back, for some reason the drive will not recognize blank DVD-R CD's, however it does recognize blank CD-Rs. It does however appear that XP initially recognizes the blank DVD, as it asks me what I want to do, however as soon as I pick something, the system does not recognize the presence of a disk. In both cases (insertion of CD or DVD) an error message pops up:
Cannot Copy File: Cannot read from the source file or disk
I resesarched this message, but it appears to have nothing to do with DVD/CD drives,
so why won't my drive recognize the DVD's, and what does the error message have to do with it?
Thanks


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Combo drive
Try another DVD (even a movie just to test)
Try another blank DVD (not the re-writable ones (just a blank writable DVD disc)

It is possible the DVD part of the Drive is faulty
It's not a Windows issue I feel (just hardware)


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Skip the autorun window-just select cancel.
Open My Computer and see if the DVD is recognized.
I like the suggestion to try a regular DVD to see if it's read by the drive.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Hughv, many minds make it easier with support
There's just too much to know !


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Did that work?
(I really hate autorun).


----------



## shanikf (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, so I tried another DVD, and it did work! But I am still getting th error message, any idea why that is happening? Also, the blank DVDs I am using, I used successfully 3 months ago, why aren't they working now?! Does this mean I have to try another brand? 
Thanks


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

shanikf said:


> Hi, so I tried another DVD, and it did work! But I am still getting th error message


So it worked


> Cannot Copy File: Cannot read from the source file or disk


Or didn't work?


----------



## shanikf (Aug 19, 2006)

Well the DVD is recognized, but whenever I insert a CD or DVD I get that message. Is there anything I can do to make that message go away? Is it a hardware glitch that is causing some DVD's not to be recognized?
Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Insert a CD or DVD with files and see if you can copy any of them to your PC.
It can't hurt to uninstall this drive in device manager and let the system reinstall it.


----------

